
Ask HN: What's the best sleep tracking device? - voska
Context: 
- Apple&#x27;s bedtime isn&#x27;t good enough. Need a better solution.
- Must integrate with Apple HealthKit.
- I travel a lot, so the ideal solution is compact. 
- Optimizing for data accuracy 1st, data points 2nd.
- Wearables like Oura ring are fine, but I prefer non-wearable.
======
brlewis
Disclosure: #FitbitEmployee but I don't speak for Fitbit.

Any Fitbit with heart rate will give you maximum acccuracy according to
[https://www.wareable.com/fitbit/fitbit-sleep-tracking-
defini...](https://www.wareable.com/fitbit/fitbit-sleep-tracking-defining-
feature-6496)

Heart rate is key to getting good sleep stages data, so a non-wearable won't
do. [https://blog.fitbit.com/heart-rate-during-sleep-
stages/](https://blog.fitbit.com/heart-rate-during-sleep-stages/)

To integrate with Apple HealthKit you need a 3rd party app.

------
ocdtrekkie
Out of curiosity: What makes it not good enough?

I use a Fitbit, and I really have no idea how good the data is: I'm asleep at
the time it's being collected.

~~~
skygazer
Apple's "Bedtime" isn't a sleep tracking app, really. It's more of a
"convenient" way to set bedtime and waking alarms, so it's not a great
comparison.

In answer to the OP, I actually used to use a Zeo headband EEG that I loved.
Now I just use my Apple Watch, along with an app called AutoSleep. If you
don't wear your watch to bed, it just keeps track of the time you aren't using
your phone or watch, and assumes that's sleep time, which it records
historically. If you do wear your watch to bed, it tracks your heart rate and
movement as a proxy for sleep quality. The nice thing is that it doesn't
require user intervention to start or stop, but it does require you throw your
watch on a charger for fifteen minutes or a half an hour in the morning, and
again in the evening, to ensure your watch is perpetually charged to make it
through the day and the night.

